
Startup marketing is not growth hacking - rohitmulani
http://startupmarketing.today/startup-marketing-is-not-growth-hacking/
======
rohitmulani
There is a tremendous amount of literature that exists about growth hacking
your startup to success. Significantly less literature exists about growing
your startup from day 0. Some very smart people espouse the principles of
startup marketing but …

